
Covid19 browser plugin uses face detection to draw masks on faces - moklick
https://twitter.com/moklick/status/1234421465287680000
======
moklick
If you want to try it you can find it on Github
[https://github.com/moklick/face-mask-browser-
extension](https://github.com/moklick/face-mask-browser-extension)

